# Quantum turbo 2x2 battery replacement



## blabita (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a battery company building a new nickel metal cluster for a turbo 2x2. They want to use 3800 ah which is almost twice the power of the stock stuff. Anyone know If this is dangerous and  can the turbo handle the extra juice.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 31, 2013)

An Ah is not a unit of power, it is a unit of energy (when the voltage is taken into account). It tells you nothing about what power or current the battery will deliver to the load connected to it.


----------



## blabita (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you think increasing the battery energy will hurt the turbo or as the battery guy said it will make it run longer


----------



## Helen B (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd agree with the battery guy, hoping that no changes were made to the battery voltage or control circuitry. Will they guarantee their work?

Edit: Something might have to be adjusted for optimum performance. I'm not sure. I've been thinking about getting one of the new NiMH Quantum packs, but have stuck with my old lead acid powered Turbo so far.


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 2, 2013)

I rebuilt my old battery packs for the Honeywell 770 myself. They use subC size and take 4 per pack. I got 2700ah nicads and got an order of 24 for $22. on E-Bay. I also rebuilt the battery packs for my Craftsman electric drill. I get much longer life from the higher ah rating than the previous 1500ah. The only increase will be in the number of flashes and possibly shortened recycle times since they don't get weak as quickly.  If you are using the old NiCad charger it may take twice as long to charge the NiMh.


----------

